# Noo Noo's Woody Song.



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

A bit repetitive hehe but he loves to sing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1puCl_r1S8w


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww! Look at those heartwings! That is adorable! Baby and all my budgies are trying to compete with the noise..hehe
He's adorable!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!! I love Noo's woody song, so adorable!  He's a great singer.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

he's a great singer go noo noo


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

how cute is that...lol does he sing alot?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Lol so cute. wonder if hugs can hear this in the room.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

He is a great whistler


----------

